# Bug shields



## aewid (Apr 16, 2011)

Has anyone seen if there is a bug shield out for the Chevy Cruze? Looking for the plastic one vs. the clear sheet that sticks to the hood.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Haven't seen one yet....still watching though.


----------



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

It probably isn't going to do much for you...I have a clear bra on my car and there isn't very many bugs on the top of my hood (1 or 2) they are always on the grill and all over the front bumper (hundred's).


----------



## aewid (Apr 16, 2011)

I've had them on my other cars and it kept the stone chips off the hood and much of the bug spatter off the windshield.


----------



## aewid (Apr 16, 2011)

Well I found a place that has the bug shields. From a place on line called auto anything.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

aewid said:


> Well I found a place that has the bug shields. From a place on line called auto anything.


Hey aewid, I was looking at this exact bug shield online ($106) and wanted to ask how you like it so far, how effective is it and if you think it was a wise purchase? Thanks! Anybody else who might have this exact bug shield can chime in too.


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

well whats the use of it ?


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

mido said:


> well whats the use of it ?


The idea is that anything that hits it, be it a bug, rock, etc...will be deflected up and over the automobile and not into the windshield. One could say that the leading edge of the hood would do the same thing given its angle (on the Cruze), but then you'd end up with a possible chip in the leading edge of the hood. 

I don't worry so much about bugs as rocks/other debris. I've never known a bug to chip my paint. A good quick detailer and microfiber will keep bugs wiped off, but you have to keep at it. Letting a bug get cooked onto the paint for weeks will likely result in harm to the finish. I keep some quick detailer and a microfiber on the bench in my garage, and every few days will remove any that have splatted my front end, and any sap or bird crap as well.

That said.....Are these a wise purchase?
I never follow anyone close enough that I feel anything might thrown up into my front end....but I cannot control others passing, which, for a moment or two, permits the possibility of something getting thrown up...just a risk each of us has to weigh for him/herself....

I've considered, and may get one for our Equinox, but I haven't really considered one for my Cruze...

Just my nickels' worth...


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Even with this shield, I think I would still get the 3M clear bra-ing done to a good position of the front end and hood of this car.


----------



## susan421 (Apr 17, 2012)

Not so appealing. I think this could have been much better with out it


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Check JC Whitney they have alot of that stuff.


----------



## shaggszgn (Jun 25, 2011)

I put one of these bug shields on my Cruze LS (see pic below), I decided to get one after I attempted to get into the wrong silver ice Cruze LS at the corner gas station, it was inexpensive way to give my Cruze a slightly different look, and thankfully I did as I have parked next to that same silver Cruze a handful of times at that same gas station. lol As far as function, it works fairly well to protect my hood from road debris and bugs. It does defect some bugs from hitting the windshield. I suggest getting the EGR bug shiled(which I have), as it sits above the hood compared to the AVS Aeroskin, which is taped onto the hood. The EGR bug shield is $68 at anythingauto.com


----------



## YKNWT (Oct 6, 2012)

I got one from the dealer. Any idea about how it would effect mileage?


----------



## Roddog (Oct 26, 2012)

did anyone get or like the ones you can get installed at the dealer, thinking about having them do bugshield and wind deflectors


----------

